# NEW GAME!!! Strange New World.



## Jemal (Jan 22, 2003)

Yes it's true, another new game.  "But why" you may be thinking?  Well, the answer is I just got home and felt like it.
So, onto the game stuff, shall we?

BACKGROUND: 
It will be played with D&D 3E, set in the World of Beta (One of my homebrew worlds, but you guys won't be interacting with the Beta campaign unless somethign REALLY unforseen happens.  What happens here though may affect the other game, and vice versa.)
Your characters are part of one of the only 3 cities you know of on this continent. 
 You all arrived over the past 3 years on ships that were wrecked in various storms.  Salvaging what could be salvaged, and with a little ingenuity, the survivors of a shipwreck 5 years ago have managed to set up 3 thriving little cities, which are somewhat inter-dependant but self sufficient otherwise.  The first, largest city is situated where the river meets the shore, and is called Safe Harbour, a city of nearly 600.  About 12 miles west, upriver (a 4 hour walk) is New Hope, a smaller city of just over 200 people.  6 miles to the northwest of Safe Harbour was the site for a new village being set up by 100 people.

Recently, the New Village (Which was to be called Forest Grove) was attacked and destroyed by something.  Everyone there was killed and only yesterday did you find out what had happened, when a hunter returned from the site with horror etched upon his face to report that he had just found the village, all the bodies ripped apart.  

The group of you, being the most experienced from your time before arriving here (Though you haven't had any reason to fight since landing here.. It has been a rather peaceful place until now), have decided to investigate this matter, and the city elders have agreed that something needs to be done.  

Terrain/Setting: 
There is a great ocean to the East, and a river leading from the west, along which both of the remaining cities lay.  Nobody has ever explored much more than 10 miles in any direction away from the cities, and from what you can tell it's mostly fields and forests, there are no mountains in sight, and it's fairly flat land with a few hills.  Other than the 2 cities, there are a few dozen farms scattered around, between and around the towns. There's never been any sign of other living creatures except for ordinary animals, and even then the most viscious is the occasional fox come to steal chickens.

Game Mechanics: 

Not sure how many characters I want.  I'll stop you when I think we're full up.
Character lvl : 5
CLASSES: 
I'm only allowing 1 sorc, wizard, or Bard, 1 cleric, and 1 druid.  No more than 3 of any other class.  I'm not allowing multiclassing to begin with, but after the game starts, prestige classes,  everyone multiclassing into Basrd , wtvr u want - Knock yourself out.  Just obey the starting rules I set out.

Anyone with a familiar/Animal companion - Sorry but you don't get to start with it.  Either you didn't have any to begin with or it/they died during the crash.  Your choice. 
(ONLY EXCEPTION : Rats.  If you want a rat familiar or rat companions, you've got it to start.)

RACE: 
There are currenltly 324 Humans, 190 Halflings, 106 Half-elves, 87 Elves, 55 Dwarves, and 31 Gnomes.  You are one of them.  (If two of you are dwarves that means there's 53 NPC dwarves, etc).
NO you cannot be any other Race.  I don't care how good your story/reason is, this is all there is in the cities right now.

STATS: 
you get the following stats: 
Either: 
A) 16,16,14,12,10,8.  (32 Points)
OR
B) 18,14,14,10,10,8.  (32 Points)

Arrange them how you want, then add any racial bonuses and the +1 from level.

MONEY: 
Finally the good part. 
9,000 GP each.  Can't spend more than half on 1 item.  Whatever you buy with starting gold is what you have from your past.  Housing is no problem, as everyone in Safe Harbour and New Hope has a home built for them when they arrive, and are taken in with another family while it is completed, or if anything else happens.
And remember - The only magic is what you bring with you, so if you don't start with magic items you're going to have to wait until either you find it or your mage starts creating.  The highest lvl NPCs are LVL 2 (with 2 exceptions.. The lvl 3 druid and the lvl 4 wizard), so don't expect to be able to buy anything much better than potions after the game starts

Alignment: In case you haven't caught on, the folks around here are unnaturally good hearted.  No evil alignments, and I would prefer it if you were all good, but I'm not goin to force it on you if you want to be Neutral.

There are no concrete laws in the cities, but then again most people use common sense, don't steal, kill, etc.

Religion: 
There are 2 churches, the church of UKKO, and the church of Chrystalla.  95% of the population worships one of these two.
Also if one of you is a cleric of a different diety, there will be a shrine set up to your diety, in defference to you.  (Pick a god, any god, I don't really care as long as they're relatively 'good' aligned, or at least neutral.)

history/bio: I don't really care, I'ld prefer it if you worked most of your character into the story instead of just writing a long history and assuming everyone knows your character now.  No less than 2 sentences, no more than 4 paragraphs.

If you want in, post "I'm in. Playing a <Insert Race> <Insert Class>.  Then start working up said character.  Once I do the cut-off when I have enough people, I'll open a rogues gallery.  Do not post any characters here.. even partial ones.  Wait for the rogues gallery, and post them there.

I'll be accepting feats/skills/equipment from the following books: PHB, DMG, the Quintessential Series, and the books "Tome and Blood", "Sword and Fist", "Song and Silence", etc.  I also accept some things from Dragon magazine, but ask me about it before hand so I can check it out.

A warning - I don't have anything actually planned out beyond the first adventure.  I'ld like this campaign to be free-roaming, based mostly on exploration, so basically you'll just tell me where you're going or what you're doing and I'll say what happens.
 Just a hint thought - I wouldn't try sailing away. 

If there are any other questions ask away.  I'll be on for another few hours from this messages time stamp, and then I'm gone for several hours.  Hopefully when I come back then, the game will be full and ready to go.

EDIT: Changed LVL and starting gold to lvl 5 and 9000 GP.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 22, 2003)

OK... Stop twisting my arm. I'll play already. I'm going to play Avan Whitespell from the Elvish misconceptions game. I love the character but hated the game.
Elf Paladin.


----------



## Sulli (Jan 22, 2003)

Im in ill be that sorc that you wanted. yes ill play another magic user. so we have to make a background that is after the ship wheck and we say what has happene since then??. can i use the pocket grimoire arcane???


----------



## Jemal (Jan 22, 2003)

hehe.. all 3 of us were in Elvish misconceptions..

Anyways.. Yeah, the pocket grimoires (Arcane and divine) are good, as is Spells and Spellcraft.
Just don't name your sorc sniper and we'll be ok. 

OK, paladin and sorc.. Hey sulli, what race?

Background story doesn't really matter, whether before or after the shipwreck.  I just basically want a little info about your character, that's all.

ie "Jonathon Jabberwocky has been practising magic since he was a boy, bla bla bla now he wants to get revenge on whatever destroyed the town that his sister had gone to."


----------



## Sulli (Jan 22, 2003)

probly an elf.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 22, 2003)

i'd love to play.
Human Paladin


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 22, 2003)

also could i purchase a horse in town?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 22, 2003)

Jemal and I are in a DM race! Ahhh!  I must catch up!  LOL I'm trying to get you to be in as many games of mine that I seem to be in of yours.  One day I will count it up, one day when I come to my senses...hehe.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 22, 2003)

Ah yes : Stuff that can be purchased in town: 
Anything that costs no more than 500 GP. and would conceivably be made in this type of setting. Exotic things are available, b/c the town has people from all over the world, and things that are exotic to some of you would be normal to others, so there is a wide variety of 'normal' gear.
Any non-magical animal except those bred for war (No warponies or warhorses, there has been no need for them so nobody trained any)... 
On the other hand we've got two paladins... OK, I'm changing the LVL to 5.  That way you paladins can have your special mounts from the herds around here.  They've come just today, and something within you tells you that they don't like whatever this evil force is that has destroyed the town, and want to help you.

Kitana - You're on!
So does that mean you're in this game or not?

ATTN ALL: I'VE OFFICIALLY CHANGED THE CAMPAIGN TO LVL 5.  THIS ALSO UPS YOUR GOLD TO 9000 GP, BUT YOU STILL CAN'T SPEND MORE THAN HALF ON ANY 1 ITEM.  NO OTHER CHANGE.

Current party : 
Elven Sorceror
Elven Paladin
Human Paladin


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jan 22, 2003)

*Love to be in =]*

Human Wizard sounds nice =] I'll get working on him/her.

*edit* crap, Sulli already went for the sorc...
Human Cleric then =x


----------



## Timothy (Jan 22, 2003)

Hmm, if ther's any spot left I'd like to join

If been wanting to make a pirate for a while, so I'll do that.

he'll be a fighter/rogue or a barbarian/rogue


----------



## Jemal (Jan 22, 2003)

You're welcome in Timothy, but remember i'm not letting people start multiclassed.  Your first 5 lvls will have to be either all fighter, all barbarian, or all rogue.  After the game starts and you start lvling up you can take whatever you want, but no multiclassing the first 5 lvls.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 22, 2003)

Jemal, do you have dragon issue 301 (november 2002)  about swashbackling, I might go for some of those feats if it is allowed.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 22, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *
> Kitana - You're on!
> So does that mean you're in this game or not?
> *




You are pure evil, don't you know that? lol! damn you! 

I don't know yet.  But if I do, I will be a human female fighter.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 22, 2003)

Kitana - Yes I absolutely am Evil... But come on, you know you are too..  Can't wait to meet your Xena. 

Timothy - Parry, Circle student/master, single blade, snatch weapon, danger sense, kick'em while they're down?  I lov'em all.  Go ahead as long as you meet the prereqs.  Don't forget Expertise, it's a prereq for almost all of them (Plus it's just plain cool!).


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jan 22, 2003)

Do we have any xp for crafting, or do we just "lose" the exp for now, but don't level down, or do we start at a lower level?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 22, 2003)

How are we handeling Hit Points?


----------



## Keia (Jan 22, 2003)

I'd like to play a halfling rogue (good of course).


----------



## Jemal (Jan 22, 2003)

K this is the last round of questions I'll be answering for about 8 hours, I'm off after this post.

XP : Start with 11,000 Xp each.  Craft whatever you want, Whatever XP you have left when the game starts is the level you are. (10,000 XP+ to be lvl 5.  Less than that and you're lvl 4)
Everyone gets the 11,000, so all non-creators are closer to lvling up that you'll be if you spend yours.

HP : Max at first, 3/4 every other
(D4=3, D6=4, d8=6, d10=7, d12=9)
and of course don't forget constitution and toughness feat (Does anyone ever take that feat for anything except as a prereq for something?)

Also Timothy u need to choose a race.

That makes a sorceror, 2 paladins, a rogue, a cleric, and a pirate (Either brb or fgt or rog)
Hmm... and a possible fighter from kitana.

EDIT: Just remembered one thing you need to know before you make your characters.  Anyone who's been here at least 2 years has Wilderness Lore as a class skill.
Now I'm really gone.. honest this time.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 22, 2003)

I'll be a human fighter (lots of feats)


----------



## Greybar (Jan 22, 2003)

Well, this will be my first PbP game.  It looks interesting enough to jump in.

How about a gnome druid, probably male.

John


----------



## Caliber (Jan 22, 2003)

I'd be interested in running a Rogue, eventually Multiclassing into a Fighter/Rogue. If you're too full though, its cool.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 22, 2003)

hm since we are lvl 5 what should i do about my mount


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 22, 2003)

I'm in if you'll take me.
I'll go the unorthodox way of a halfling ranger. Do you approve of the missle-weapon feat variant for ranger? (won't affect my choice, just my direction).


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 22, 2003)

Wow.  *I* was thinking about making a halfling ranger!  If he doesn't let you do the missile variant, I was thinking about using a double-bladed short sword (the 1d6/1d6 medium size version of the double-bladed sword - it's in Plot & Poison).  I think that would be a pretty cool weapon for a halfling ranger.

Well this pushes me towards my other concept, which is fine because I was having a hard choosing between the two.  I'd like to be...

...a dwarf blacksmith!  Using the expert class from the DMG.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 23, 2003)

OK. I think we're full up now.. Let see what we got: 
Argent - Elven Paladin
Sulli - Elven Sorceror
Ivanhoe - Human Paladin
Venus - Human Cleric
Keia - Halfling Rogue
Timothy - Human Fighter
Greybar - Gnome Druid
Wippit Guud - Halfling Ranger(sorry no Missile Variant)
Krizzel - Halfling Ranger 
(Remember though the Ranger automatic Ambidex and 2-weapon fighting don't work with double weaons, so you'll actually have to take both of those feats if you want to use that double shortsword)
Caliber - Rogue (What Race?)
Kitanavorr - Sorry too slow, guess you're not in on this one.

That's 10 PCs.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 23, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Kitanavorr - Sorry too slow, guess you're not in on this one.*




LOL I think I'll survive,  but I did come up with a pretty interesting fighter.

Have fun ya'all!


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 23, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *
> Krizzel - Halfling Ranger
> *




Does that mean dwarf expert is a no go?  I'd rather do that than have two halfling rangers in the party (I guess I could always go halfway and do a dwarf ranger if you aren't allowing the expert-class).


----------



## Caliber (Jan 23, 2003)

I thought I had mentioned that I would be Human. Oops. I'll get to working on him now. Looking forward to the game. 

Should we read any Beta stuff?


----------



## Sulli (Jan 23, 2003)

i don't tghink it would mater because im in that campain. 

o and jemal said you could look at it.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 23, 2003)

ARG!!! Did I miss out? 
Man..just when I finally get an opportunity for a character with a Spyglass and a will to Explore.
Well, I WOULD HAVE BEEN a Gnome Rogue.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 23, 2003)

where do we post our characters?


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 23, 2003)

oh yeah and did my mount survive the crash? i think it should have because they are intellegent and stuff, also can i have some sort of an exotic mount like a griffin?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 23, 2003)

I opened the thread in the Rogues Gallery, post your characters.  It's called 'Strange New World Characters' (Wow how original, eh?)
Krizzel - No to the Expert, stick to PHB classes.
Ivanhoe - 


> Paladins can have your special mounts from the herds around here.  They've come just today, and something within you tells you that they don't like whatever this evil force is that has destroyed the town, and want to help you.



They're normal warhorses except for the bonuses they get for being your paladin Special Mount.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 23, 2003)

Any problem with a halfling taking human as a favored enemy? Going with a bounty-hunter background, so it would make sense.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 25, 2003)

You can take humans as enemies if you want, but I wouldn't recommend it.  The rangers favoured enemies are creatures they detest and hate.  If you really want to detest and hate about half the population of this world (Who, btw are all good), go ahead.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 25, 2003)

Speaking of favored enemies Jemal, can we hold them unamed until we start encountering some things here?  If we've just been living here peacefully without conflict are there even any enemies around to pick one as favored?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 25, 2003)

All feats, skills, languages, favoured enemies, etc, have to be picked before game begins.
And as I said before, the only 'hostile' things (Not counting whatever destroyed the village) around here since you all arrived have been the odd fox, and other various rodents + insects.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 25, 2003)

Hmm...I guess Vermin would be a good choice then.  Maybe Animal for the other.  I'll try to have a character up today.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 25, 2003)

Jemal is it just me or do you have something against rangers?  You appear to be taking every opportunity to declaw them.  You make wilderness Lore a class skill for everyone, then you make the choices for favoured enemy things that aren't really hostile.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 26, 2003)

That don't bother me none, as long as I get my payment by Friday...

I'm just making a recently-shipwrecked ranger, had his choices from beforehand...


----------



## Jemal (Jan 26, 2003)

RangerJohn - I have no special feelings about any class one way or the other with 2 exceptions : 
Fighters - Gotta love'em 
Shadowdancers - *Shudders in fear* can't see'em, can't catch'em.. gulp.

As for Rangers?  Nope, I added wilderness lore as a class skill for everyone b/c you're all living in the WILDERNESS.  And I haven't had any complaints from the barbarians and Druids, though wilderness lore is their class skill, too.  In fact I don't think anyone chose either of those, though they'd fit excelently into a setting like this.  Oh well.

Also I haven't taken away all types of creatures that are hostile, I've merely stated that since the PCS arrived here they haven't encountered any hostile creatures.
I'ld also like to point out that since that is the case, they probably haven't been doing a lot of adventuring here, meaning that in all probability they were allready 5th level when the landed (Meaning their favoured enemies would most likely allready have been chosen, from back wherever they came.)

The only choices I've actually discouraged are PC races, b/c they make little sense either RP or Game-mechanic-wise in a setting like this.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm probarly going for a swashbuckling figjhter using the rapier and dagger style from issue 301 from dragon.

It basicly means that I have to get a lot of feats, and the benefit is that I get +1 on all my attacks when making a ull attack with a rpier and a dagger.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 28, 2003)

K, I'm checking over all the characters.  Is there anyone who hasn't posted a character yet?  I'ld like to start by the end of the month if possible.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jan 28, 2003)

I still need to post mine, but he's almost done. I had a lot of schoolstuff going on (still do) but I'll make some time =P.


----------



## Keia (Jan 28, 2003)

Should have completed halfling rogue on Tuesday PM.

Keia


----------



## Timothy (Jan 28, 2003)

I'll try to have it up tonight.


----------



## Keia (Jan 29, 2003)

Pent is posted - ready for your approval.

Keia


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 31, 2003)

i just looked at the rogues gallery thread and there are like 15 people.  are we going to play with that many? it will be quite difficult methinks


----------



## Sulli (Jan 31, 2003)

Jemals says:"there are only 9 characters, the rest of the posts are ooc comments.  I'm waiting on confirmation from Keia, Argent, and Timothy that they've fixed/finished their characters (I posted in the rogues gallery what was wrong, just edit the characters then tell me either in a post there or here that you're done.)"


----------



## Keia (Jan 31, 2003)

Pent is corrected

Keia


----------



## Jemal (Feb 3, 2003)

Allright... i wasn't expecting it to take this long...
OK, with the exceptions of Argent and Timothy (Who haven't posted here saying their characters are fixed, like I had Sulli ask them to when I was over at his place), everyone's ready.  Argent and Timothy (If you're still in...) can post IC after they've told me here that they're done the edits. (Yes, I know I could just go check.. I want people to post that they're done the edits so that I know they're still up for the game.)

OK, posting IC thread now.


----------



## ivanhoe (Feb 4, 2003)

i couldnt find ic thread, whats it called?


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 4, 2003)

.


----------



## Iamthegodoftime (Feb 4, 2003)

*I'm in, I'm a rookie and would love to start*

I'm in, I want to play a half-elvish rogue...if there are any spots left anyway


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 4, 2003)

.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 4, 2003)

I've tried to open the IC thread, but it won't let me post new threads for some reason.. I'll get it up ASAP.

And where'd the animal rescue league stuff come from?  if you wanna recruit pls don't do it in my thread.
timeperson-sorry full right now.. try the animal league.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 4, 2003)

Huh... man, I'm in too many games... sorry, got confused


----------



## Jemal (Feb 14, 2003)

BOOYA!!! PROBLEM SOLVED.

I managed to get the IC thread up, go at it.

I have noticed though that Argent isn't finished his character.  Until he does his characters not in.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 7, 2003)

Avan was fixed and ready to play! Where did everyone go?


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 7, 2003)

No idea. Never noticed the game getting started =S.


----------

